# Mi diletto a fare



## sabrinita85

Hola amigos:

¿Cómo se dice "*mi diletto a fare...*"?

¿_Me deleito a hacer_?


Gracias


----------



## irene.acler

Creo que se dice "me deleito en hacer algo".

Pero también se dice "me deleito haciendo...".


----------



## Schenker

Hola. Para estar seguros ¿podrías poner lo que sigue en la frase Sabrinita?


----------



## Malaia

No veo necesario poner más contexto, es lo que dice Irene.acler


----------



## sabrinita85

Ok! Muchas gracias.


En todo caso la frase es "mi diletto a fare disegni artistici".


----------



## Schenker

Entonces sería "Me deleito haciendo..."


----------



## sabrinita85

Y _¿me deleito con esto?_


----------



## Schenker

Sí, si dijeras por ejemplo "Yo me estoy dedicando como hobby a hacer diseños artísticos. Me deleito (mucho) con eso". Todo depende de la construcción de la frase. Para que quede con "esto", sería por ejemplo "Mira, yo me deleito mucho con esto" (imaginando que la persona que dice esta frase le está mostrando sus diseños artisticos). No sé si me dí a entender .

Saludos.


----------



## sabrinita85

Schenker said:


> Sí, si dijeras por ejemplo "Yo me estoy dedicando como hobby a hacer diseños artísticos. Me deleito (mucho) con eso". Todo depende de la construcción de la frase. Para que quede con "esto", sería por ejemplo "Mira, yo me deleito mucho con esto" (imaginando que la persona que dice esta frase le está mostrando sus diseños artisticos). No sé si me dí a entender .
> 
> Saludos.


Sí, te has explicado muy bien!

Pos muchas gracias!


----------



## Schenker

Di niente!


----------



## heidita

Malaia said:


> No veo necesario poner más contexto, es lo que dice Irene.acler






sabrinita85 said:


> Ok! Muchas gracias.
> 
> En todo caso la frase es "mi diletto a fare disegni artistici".


 
Ves, Malaia, ¡¡como siempre es mejor más contexto!!

En España, sabrinita, no se usaría deleitarse en este caso, se diría:

*Me encanta hacer diseños artísticos. *


----------



## xeneize

Claro, puede que _deleitarse_ no sea lo más usado, seguro, pero no es incorrecto, se puede decir.
Si Sabrinita busca el sinónimo exacto, queda bien. Si busca la frase más usual, sería la que pusiste nomás.
En italiano tampoco "dilettarsi" es lo más común, que digamos, eh....
Sin embargo, su sinónimo perfecto español, también por la etimología, es _deleitarse_.
Saludos


----------



## Malaia

heidita said:


> Ves, Malaia, ¡¡como siempre es mejor más contexto!!
> 
> En España, sabrinita, no se usaría deleitarse en este caso, se diría:
> 
> *Me encanta hacer diseños artísticos. *


 
**Claro mientras màs significados mejor,pero yo ya me daba por satisfecha en ese momento. Ah!...encantar y deleitar puede parecer lo mismo pero en el verbo deleitar, a mi parecer, implica mucha satisfacciòn personal en comparaciòn con encantar.


----------



## heidita

xeneize said:


> Claro, puede que _deleitarse_ no sea lo más usado, seguro, pero no es incorrecto, se puede decir.
> ...Sin embargo, su sinónimo perfecto español, también por la etimología, es _deleitarse_.
> Saludos


 
Añadir también, que deleitarse como verbo reflexivo no figura en el DRAE. 

En España, sabrinita, la frase sería francamente poco usual con deleitarse. 

Sí se usa más como verbo intransitivo.

El café me deleita.

Los dibujos artísticos me deleitan.


----------



## Neuromante

En mi diccionario pone
"Dilettarsi *di*" como "Ser aficionado"

Podría ser "Tengo la afición de hacer dibujos artísticos" o menos rebuscado "Me entretengo haciendo dibujos artísticos" (Esta era mi opción antes de consultar el diccionario.


----------



## Malaia

Veamos...mi diccionario dice que:
deleite:de deleitar,placer del espíritu o de los sentidos. 
Sinónimos: placer, agrado, complacencia,gozo.
Antónimo:molestia,disgusto.

En italiano: diletto, delizia, godimento.


----------



## sabrinita85

Bueno, gracias a todos por las respuestas.


----------



## heidita

Malaia: busca deleitarse.


----------



## Malaia

heidita said:


> Malaia: busca deleitarse.


No viene


----------



## xeneize

> Añadir también, que deleitarse como verbo reflexivo no figura en el DRAE.


 
Con la premisa de que en todo caso sí se dice (no sé si en España, a estas alturas, pero Sabrinita no preguntó por un país específico), miren lo que pone el Rae:

*deleitar**.*

(Del prov. _deleitar_).

*1. *tr. Producir deleite. U. t. c. prnl.


Por si las moscas, ese u.t.c.prnl. significa "usado también como pronominal".
Me hubiese llamado mucho la atención si no hubiera aparecido esto, porque siempre lo oí así.
Así que, es correcto nomás, Sabrinita, no tengas ninguna duda.
Si buscás la expresión más coloquial, sin embargo, yo tampoco _coloquialmente_ diría así. Pero más _formalmente_ sí.
Y yo también opino que _encantar_ no es exactamente lo mismo, Malaia. Así que, lo más apropiado sería justamente, a mi entender, usar el verbo que se corresponde exactamente, o sea _deleitar(se)._
Claro está que todas las acepciones que pusieron están igualmente bien.
Saludos


----------

